
Apple Card – The Story - maulikmmodi94
https://medium.com/@maulikmmodi94/apple-card-the-story-ea7dd82399c0
======
ksec
>Additionally, Apple card will be unlikely to see the product outside of the
US market in the next 3 years. Even if we assume that Apple will be using the
global presence of Goldman Sachs outside the US, Apple needs to start handling
multi-currency wallets and expand beyond US dollars. Especially given the
volatility of some strong currencies in the Forex markets during the time of
Brexit and the Trump administration.

AFAIK You issues a Credit Card in UK with an UK financial institution, and it
accept and settles in GBP, you issue one in EU, it settles in Euros. The
problem is most part of the world has _sane_ credit card processing fees, and
not 3% or in some extreme cases close to 5% in US.

EU, ( correct me if I am wrong ) capped the CC processing fees to 0.3%.

